# le creuset



## chiffonodd (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking to pick up a dutch oven for home use. Le creuset is the obvious choice but very expensive. Is it the brand that you're paying for? Or is it really the best? What's a good but less expensive alternative? 

also I'm thinking round, 5.5 quarts but am also interested in the 7.25 quart oven for just the marginal price increase. Is that excessive for home use?

Finally, they have both round and oval sizes. Any advantages/disadvantages to either?


----------



## glestain (Feb 21, 2015)

I am also wonder will Lodge perform the same?


----------



## Seth (Feb 21, 2015)

I have LC and Staub and I like both. The light interior of LC helps to see what is going on but not a deal breaker. Size, well, if you batch big stews and soups, bigger is better but also heavy. I am just full of answers today.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a Lodge and see no problems with it.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 21, 2015)

I have four LC and two Staub dutch ovens and as far as performance goes, IMO, they're equal. Staub is a bit cheaper and I like their colors better, but I like LC's lighter colored interior over Staub's. As far as round versus oval, I found that the round is quite a bit more versatile. One of my Staubs is oval and I don't use it a whole lot. If you're lucky enough to live near a LC outlet you can save quite a bit. Also if you go to one ask if they have any discount coupons. Sometimes they have them but don't freely give them out without asking.


----------



## strumke (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a slew of le creuset ovens and pans and I love them. I do 95% of my cooking in them.

I prefer the round because they are...round. Oval looks nice for presentation, casseroles, and long veggies, but for stovetop, cooking is more even in the round.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 21, 2015)

99Limited said:


> I have four LC and two Staub dutch ovens and as far as performance goes, IMO, they're equal. Staub is a bit cheaper and I like their colors better, but I like LC's lighter colored interior over Staub's. As far as round versus oval, I found that the round is quite a bit more versatile. One of my Staubs is oval and I don't use it a whole lot. If you're lucky enough to live near a LC outlet you can save quite a bit. Also if you go to one ask if they have any discount coupons. Sometimes they have them but don't freely give them out without asking.



Wow great call on the LC outlet! Turns out I'm about 30 minutes away from one and they're selling 5.5 quart round ovens for $250. Plus all their cast iron right now is 30% off. Might just have to hop in the car . . .


----------



## Roger (Feb 21, 2015)

Skeppshult is really great if you don't mind a bit of maintenance.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 21, 2015)

glestain said:


> I am also wonder will Lodge perform the same?



I have Lodge enameled, Le Crueset enameled, Staub enameled, Sur La Table enamled, and generic enameled. They all perform exactly the same. I suggest replacing any plastic knobs with metal ones, if necessary.


----------



## jphy (Feb 21, 2015)

Enameled Lodge does great no hot spots holds heat it very well over batch searing. I sold my LC and bought a lodge I'm far less worried about dropping this one from its top of the cabinets storage area. When I say no hot spots, I use this to bake no knead boules twice a week and the browning is very very even, even in my 150 dollar craigs list oven.


----------



## gic (Feb 22, 2015)

The kirkland (costco) brand is very very good (made by Zwilling I believe): http://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Sign...Iron-Round-French-Oven.product.100090986.html

the tramontina brand is another good cheap alternative


----------



## Seth (Feb 22, 2015)

+1 on the finishes for staub; great colors and glaze. +1 on round, rarely go to the ovals. +1 on the knobs - you can buy metal LC knobs and put them on the generic.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 22, 2015)

Over the years I have tried dozens of these things. Enamelled cast iron is much of a muchness for performance. However, none of my Le Creuset pots and pans have ever had enamel chipping and the oldest is 30 years. Same applies to the Aga brand. Everything else has chipped - even in domestic use (in pro use they get a very hard life).


----------



## strumke (Feb 22, 2015)

I've bought a few pieces labeled as 'seconds' from tjmaxx or home goods and there is usually some tiny exterior chip that makes no difference in use and you save $100.

Outlet stores are great sources too, or even craigslist


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 24, 2015)

my LC that i bought from an outlet is a tank. mine is ugly, since i baked bread in it. it is blackened inside like satan's heart. bonus cuz now i dont give an eff.

they etched an "X" into the handle and that is all i can tell there is to ID it as a factory second.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2015)

Got two chips in the enamel coating on our 7 qt LC when making braised lamb shanks the other day :sad0:

I've had this pot for close to 20 years. About 12 years ago my (ex-)mother-in-law came over and made baked beans for a picnic while my (ex-)wife and I were out. She had never use a pot like that before, and the slow initial heating caused her to jack up the burner, and then the beans to burn once the pot got up to temperature. When I got home she had spent over an hour scraping the bottom of the pot with metal utensils and scouring with steel wool in an effort to hide the evidence. She really took a lot of life out of the enamel. Sad she did not know it would easily clean off if she heated some water in it and used a plastic spatula, and she did not call to ask because she did not want me to know she had hosed my most-prized pot.

But even after that horrendous abuse it still held on to regular use for another 12 years. I don't plan on tossing it, but it will no longer be used for big pots of tomato sauce or anything else that is very acidic


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 24, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> .... About 12 years ago my (ex-)mother-in-law came over .....



I can see why she is your EX-mother in law 

I have some Staubs and have cooked with friends' LCs. Based on that, I find the quality differerence between them to be marginal and the lighter colored interior not worth the price difference. Still dreaming about a large oval one but may reconsider, reading the comments here.

Stefan


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 24, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Got two chips in the enamel coating on our 7 qt LC when making braised lamb shanks the other day :sad0:
> 
> I've had this pot for close to 20 years. About 12 years ago my (ex-)mother-in-law came over and made baked beans for a picnic while my (ex-)wife and I were out. She had never use a pot like that before, and the slow initial heating caused her to jack up the burner, and then the beans to burn once the pot got up to temperature. When I got home she had spent over an hour scraping the bottom of the pot with metal utensils and scouring with steel wool in an effort to hide the evidence. She really took a lot of life out of the enamel. Sad she did not know it would easily clean off if she heated some water in it and used a plastic spatula, and she did not call to ask because she did not want me to know she had hosed my most-prized pot.
> 
> But even after that horrendous abuse it still held on to regular use for another 12 years. I don't plan on tossing it, but it will no longer be used for big pots of tomato sauce or anything else that is very acidic



In a reversal of this story, currently using my future mother in law's enameled lodge to make tomato sauce for egg plant parm. Attempting to throw together some italian american comfort food at its finest . . . hard to go wrong with anything covered in two metric tons of fresh grated parmigiano reggiano, so I'm optimistic


----------



## krx927 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have Le Creuset and le Chasseur. They perform exactly the same. the only difference is in the weight, le Chasseur is much heavier.

I would buy the biggest you can afford! I started with 5l le Chasseur and it was to small to prepare a meal for 4 (one pot meal with a big peace of meat and plenty of veggies). Later I bought 34cm diameter Le Creuset (I think it is the biggest one they sell) and it is just perfect. A bit heavy but in any case much lighter than similar le Chasseur.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 28, 2015)

krx927 said:


> I have Le Creuset and le Chasseur. They perform exactly the same. the only difference is in the weight, le Chasseur is much heavier.
> 
> I would buy the biggest you can afford! I started with 5l le Chasseur and it was to small to prepare a meal for 4 (one pot meal with a big peace of meat and plenty of veggies). Later I bought 34cm diameter Le Creuset (I think it is the biggest one they sell) and it is just perfect. A bit heavy but in any case much lighter than similar le Chasseur.



Going to the le creuset outlet tomorrow  they should have some pretty sweet deals


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 3, 2015)

Got a 7.25 qt LC at the outlet for $195! "Second quality" for a supposed scratch that i cant find and an additional 35% off for a close out sale on the color.


----------

